# teriblism



## domangelo

How can I translate teriblism into English? I am reading it in a sentence about an author who, in his desire to be very iconoclastic and original, has only demonstrated "teribilism." Looking at the use of the word on the internet, I get the idea of vandalism or mischief. Is this word "teribilism" used much in Romanian?


----------



## victorine

Romanian synonyms for "teribilism" are "extravaganta", "excentricitate", "ticneala". Therefore, how about "eccentricity"?


----------



## farscape

How about "show-off"

Later,


----------



## Dheara

domangelo said:


> How can I translate teriblism into English? I am reading it in a sentence about an author who, in his desire to be very iconoclastic and original, has only demonstrated "teribilism." Looking at the use of the word on the internet, I get the idea of vandalism or mischief. Is this word "teribilism" used much in Romanian?



"Teribilism" is often used when talking about teenagers- most of them do various things, like start smoking, drinking, "borrow" their parent's car and drive like mad without having a driving licence and so on... showing off just to look "cool"...  I think the word implies the meaning of "acting immaturely", because you just do something to look coll or so and not think of the consequences


----------



## domangelo

Dheara said:


> "Teribilism" is often used when talking about teenagers- most of them do various things, like start smoking, drinking, "borrow" their parent's car and drive like mad without having a driving licence and so on... showing off just to look "cool"...  I think the word implies the meaning of "acting immaturely", because you just do something to look coll or so and not think of the consequences



ah, okay. I imagine it has something to do with "enfant terrible."


----------



## farscape

show off: (Collins, English Dictionary)
_vb_ _(adverb)_*1.* _(tr)_ to exhibit or display so as to invite admiration
*2.* _(intr)_ to behave in such a manner as to make an impression

_n_ *show-off* a person who makes a vain display of himself
Synonyms:
1. exhibitionist, braggart

The use of the word "teribilism" is not neither limited nor specific to youths behaviour, therefore "enfant terrible" doesn't quite fit the bill, plus it takes you back to teribilism 

Best,


----------

